# I caught something! 04/09/2006



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I headed up to the recreational area on Wivenhoe dam that is leased by SEQ water to the local fishing club (Grand Wivenhoe fishing club) Picked up the key from the ladies at the bar, got some directions(good idea) didn't listen (bad idea) then proceeded to drive half way to Kilcoy, hmm, not a good start. Back tracked, remember something about going past the tip, and a no through road, took the tip turn off, hmm, no through road, it was a tough call, but thought I'd go for it anyway. at the end of the sealed road there's a big sign, Sinamon Point recreational fishing area, woohoo, I found it. The key even fit the lock, so I continued onto the next gate, past the angry looking brahman cattle along the very rough track to the old river bed, that's right, no 6Km paddle to find deep water, launched straight into it. The bony bream were everywhere, flicking and splashing on the surface, a good sign. 
Rigged up and on the water about 3.30pm. Conditions were lovely, if a bit steamy, about 70% cloud cover, very little breeze, very flat water. headed 'up stream' trolling my killa bass/yella lure and a jackall tn60 at a leasurely pace. 
I have to remember to take the camera next time as this is a great bit of water to paddle. Heaps of turtles, birds, lung fish and cows all over the place. 
Went about 1km or so and crossed over the 'river' to try on the other side before turning back and tap tap zzzzzzz, turned around and started to play the fish in, got it right up near the yak and ... gone.  Gotta invest in some better quality hooks. 
Anyway, thought this an opportune time to turn back. Paddled back on the opposite side that I came up on, a few more hits, no hook ups, started to think this would end the same as yesterday, then zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, this was promising, nice strong run then... nothing, dammit! I was getting close to the pumping station which is above some steep cliffs and looks very fishy, so paddled 'down stream' till I got to the end of the cliffs(no action), did a wide arc and started heading towards the pumping tower. 
Lots of birds in this area, pelicans, gulls and some bird of prey that I couldn't identify. 
The sun was starting to disappear behind the mountain and the clouds were looking a little ominous. 
As I neared the pumping tower I thought there must be plenty of room to go between it and the cliff, gotta be fish in there, was a bit scary, worried I might hook something I shouldnt as the jackall bounced off something a few times, or was that a fish, paddle paddle, nah, seems ok, then ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ lost a heap of line on the other rod, admittedly the drag was a little light, but wow I was worried the fish would take me around the tower, put some pressure on and it finally turned, and started swimming straight at me, danger time, took it easy and he turned again, but nearly had him at the kayak, took off again, this was exciting stuff, major spinal shivers and I could hear my heart beating! Reached around behind me and freed up my net, then I saw colour, a great looking little bass, pulled her up and into the net, too easy. 
Thankfully the little beasty didn't struggle too much while I did some dental work and slipped her into the bag, but trolling back was an adventure with the fish trying it's hardest to knock itself out on the side of the yak hehe. Anyway, my first entry into the comp for a while. A lovely 41cm Aussie Bass.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

NIce one Yakatak, thats one nice looking Bass.

Great read too, loved the part about not listening to directions, that is so how I work too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I made it there in the end, that's the important thing :roll:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good one Karl. That's a fat looking bass


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah Dave, it was full of eggs.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXv5yygAAA5XgAASYIEYCBAAJ2XeoCAASGpptUA0aHlNqYUZBoAANEAyKhw72vEBitz/9WiJ1n63DGendH8IqtojXdxIoFnBzOFQi8IigDFLVIUv4u5IpwoSD385ZQA=


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Thats a plump looking fella. Good one


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Well done. Great tale and fish.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> Yeah Dave, it was full of eggs.


Good report Karl, sounds like you have found a good spot after much searching.

I am curious about the eggs though. I have always thought that impoundment Bass do not reproduce.

Have I missed something? Are they like chickens that lay eggs anyway?
Everybody, try not to laugh at me when you explain it.... :?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> Sinamon Point recreational fishing area, woohoo, I


Good one on nailing another bass at W mate...fisherman are noted for being flexible but your fish is 41 in text and 43 in pics; does that mean it will beat your 50 bass by the end of the week? :lol: :lol:

Had a look at the chart and Sinamon isn't mentioned, but notice Esk Creek and Burrundon Bay are close to a tower so is that where you launched.

Still have in mind to go west so will be in touch, but might wait until after the school holidays, think I better get another bit of skin chopping done before Cressbrook trip and hot weather


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Jake, yes, you're spot on, just like chickens :lol: The females still produce eggs but can't get to the salt which they need to spawn. This is why they don't reproduce in impoundments. 
Richo, Burrundon Bay is where I launched, or what's left of it, if the dam was in good health my car would have been under about 2m of water. I haven't discussed it with the club, but I reckon I could sneak you in there for a fish. There is a fenced off area set up for camping with tables and chairs, bins and a porta loo. Not sure if we can organise to stay there, but worth a try, participants may need to pay for a temp membership and some forward planning would no doubt be involved. I'll ask the question soon.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Great bass, Karl. That ones a real football!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Cheers Cid, just saw your bream in the comp section, nice fish! 



Dodge said:


> your fish is 41 in text and 43 in pics; does that mean it will beat your 50 bass by the end of the week?


Just worked out what you meant Richo, fixed it now :roll:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> but I reckon I could sneak you in there for a fish. There is a fenced off area set up for camping with tables and chairs, bins and a porta loo. Not sure if we can organise to stay there, but worth a try, participants may need to pay for a temp membership and some forward planning would no doubt be involved. I'll ask the question soon.


Karl
Sneaking in not required; unless fee is exhorbitant happy to join a club and help the club coffers.
You can PM club details and yearly subs sometime and also their camp arrangements [re midweek] and I'll comeup for a reconnoitre and meet you for a fish


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you can come with me any time mate, as long as you're with a member it should be sweet. I'll ask the question tomorrow all the same.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Lovely fish Karl, well done mate.


----------

